# thursday cook



## chris1237 (Jun 14, 2006)

This will be for my first catering gig. It is for my neighbors graduation party. Ill be doing 40 pounds of pork butt for them and 2pounds of apple sausage for breakfast and 2 racks of baby backs for dinner. I plan to fire up the JUDGE, (finally came up with a name for my pit ) around 6:00 and hope to have the butts and sausage on around 7:30-8:00. And the ribs will go on around 12-1. 
I have only done baby backs once how long do they normaly take. I was thinking about 4 hours does that sound right.

here are a few pics
http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLandin ... share&Ux=1

Chris


----------



## chris1237 (Jun 14, 2006)

Some one on the texas site said the like dont work so try this one.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.j ... derm9&Ux=1


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

2nd link works fine ~    I think 4 hours on BB's is a bit short.  5 or maybe a bit longer if you foil.  Closer to 6 if you don't.  MAN, I remember when BB's cost that much around here!  They're closer to $3.45/lb now.  How long do you plan on cooking the butts?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 14, 2006)

Sweet deal Chris!!  Have fun, looks like you have everything under control!!  Is that your own rub?


----------



## chris1237 (Jun 14, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> 2nd link works fine ~    I think 4 hours on BB's is a bit short.  5 or maybe a bit longer if you foil.  Closer to 6 if you don't.  MAN, I remember when BB's cost that much around here!  They're closer to $3.45/lb now.  How long do you plan on cooking the butts?


The best I could find for baby backs was 4.24 and that was at wal mart and they were injected with that crap. Most of the time I do spares but wanted to try babybacks. Was thinking of doing them for comps. Last time I did butts it took about 12 hours. So was thing bout that. May be more. The party is on saturday so I dont have to worry about cutting it close.


			
				Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Sweet deal Chris!!  Have fun, looks like you have everything under control!!  Is that your own rub?


Larry that is my own rub. I came up with it last summer and have been tweating it ever since.
Also I charged the people 275 for the pork. Does that seem like a fair price? I do not have to provide anything but the pork and sauce.

Chris


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 14, 2006)

"THE JUDGE" now that is a cool name, most guy's name it after some girl.
Good luck Chris :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 15, 2006)

easier to hold your cooked meats for a few hours in a cooler than to rush em at the end.

  I think the bb's will be done in 5 hours if you're between 250 and 275.
I've had em get done sooner than that, but that's with foil.


----------



## chris1237 (Jun 15, 2006)

Here is a updated link with more pics. The pork has been on for about 2 1/2 hours. The sausge is done. Around 11:30-12:00 Ill be putting on the baby backs. The JUDGE is just crusing along. Thanks for the help with the baby backs.
http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.j ... derm9&Ux=1

Chris


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

I went to the 2nd link posted above ~ Lookin' good!!  =P~ Are you injecting in that one pic?


----------



## chris1237 (Jun 15, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> I went to the 2nd link posted above ~ Lookin' good!!  =P~ Are you injecting in that one pic?



Yes I am with Chris Lillys one.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 15, 2006)

Looking good. My boys liked seeing pics of the Judge.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 15, 2006)

Finished pics  8-[ 
Let's have 'em :!:


----------



## Finney (Jun 15, 2006)

Finally got to look at the pics.  It all looks good.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> "THE JUDGE" now that is a cool name, most *guy's* name it after some girl.
> Good luck Chris :!:


 #-o


----------



## chris1237 (Jun 15, 2006)

Everything came out great. Ill post pics when I wake up tommorrow.

Chris


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

chris1237 said:
			
		

> Everything came out great. Ill post pics when I wake up tommorrow.
> 
> Chris


Glad to hear it Chris!   Lookin' forward to "Da Pics".


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 16, 2006)

Great name Chris, glad the cook came out good.


----------



## cleglue (Jun 16, 2006)

It all looks good.


----------



## chris1237 (Jun 16, 2006)

Below is a link to the finished product. Everything went very smoothly. The pit just crused along all day. The ribs were some of the best I have ever done. Same with the pork. The sausage was good but it was better when I reheated it and put some TPJ on it. 

http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.j ... derm9&Ux=1


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh yeah, babe!  =P~  Ribs look great!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 16, 2006)

Great pics Chris!  Looks like it went well and the food looks AWESOME!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 16, 2006)

No doubt.  Looks real good.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 16, 2006)

Superb job there Chris!!!  Everything looked fantastic!  =D>


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 16, 2006)

That looks sweeeet! =D>


----------



## wittdog (Jun 16, 2006)

Tastefully done =P~  =D>


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 16, 2006)

Awesome pics Chris =D>


----------

